# CFL's JUST GOT BETTER



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

your not gonna believe what i found! 

its a cfl bulb that coated with a coating of titanium dioxide!

Fresh2 Odor Eliminating, Energy Saving Light Bulbs

The Fresh2 bulb is more than just an energy saving compact fluorescent light bulb - it's a revolutionary new product that breaks down odors while providing energy efficient light. The Fresh2 bulb doesn't mask odors like most air fresheners - it actually eliminates the odors altogether. Simply turn on the light and the Titanium Dioxide coating on the Fresh2 bulb begins eliminating odors in just 10 minutes. These bulbs are perfect for areas with persistent odors including, veterinary offices and homes with pets, restrooms, health care facilities, closets, trash areas, gyms and locker rooms, basements, damp or musty areas. The Fresh2 bulb will break down odors for up to 3 years and its light will last up to 10,000 hours. The Fresh2 bulbs fit any standard socket.


YES YOU READ IT CORRECT, THIS BULB WILL ELLIMINATE ODORS!!!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

LFH-FRESH14 - 14 watt Odor Eliminating Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb
Our Price $13.99
14W CFL (equivalent to 60 watts of light)

LFH-FRESH23 - 23 watt Odor Eliminating Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb
Our Price $13.99
23W CFL (equivalent to 100 watts of light)

LFH-FRESH27 - 27 watt Odor Eliminating Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb
Our Price $14.99
27W CFL (equivalent to 100 watts of light)

LFH-FRESH40 - 40 watt Odor Eliminating Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb
Our Price $21.99
40W CFL (equivalent to 150 watts of light)


http://www.topbulb.com/find/titanium_dioxide_air_cleaner.asp


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

oh yeah i forgot.
Titanium dioxide is a photocatalyst becoming ionized when exposed to UV light produced by the CFL, thereby capable of converting oxygen to ozone, water to hydroxyl radicals, which neutralizes odors and kills bacteria, viruses, and mold spores.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 10, 2007)

**** are they gonna think of next. Great find cyberquest. :aok: *


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

just doing my part for the cummunity


----------



## pussum (Jan 10, 2007)

wow, would it have any negative affects on the plants though? I mean I am sure they had to be thinking of what we use them for when the figured out they could make it take care of "odors" but still. Maybe needs to be tested?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

yes i agree, its probably gonna need to be tested. 

this is a qoute: " In addition, TiO2 (titanium dioxide) is currently being used to treat the air in fruit, vegetable and cut flower storage areas to prevent spoilage and increases the products&#8217; shelf life. The photocatalytic properties of TiO2 (titanium dioxide) remove ethylene gas from the air. Ethylene is a naturally occurring gaseous hormone produced by plant tissue that in low concentrations triggers the ripening of fruits and vegetables. Ethylene is also produced from other sources including internal combustion engines, certain fungi, and cigarette smoke."


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

ok i found another company that makes them. 
[wurl]ww.ozonelite.com[/url] 

and they are a little more descriptive about what it does. also they have a full spectrum bull (5000k) and regular warm white (2700k). the full spectrum is said to have awsome lux power. 

here is another quote:
"
Best of all, the OZONELite Full-Spectrum, with its TiO2 (titanium dioxide) coating, produces the same photocatalytic action that other OZONELite bulbs do. It creates hydroxyl radicals (nothing more than one atom of hydrogen and one atom of oxygen) that act as bullets to break down harmful airborne microorganisms (bacteria, mold, viruses and fungi) into nothing more than carbon dioxide and water. It also helps to eliminate smoke and household odors and is completely safe for humans and animals."

so basically its saying it converts bad odors into CO2 and H20, and what does a MJ plant like? CO2! 

these ones are more expensive, but man i think i got to get a couple of these, if it doesnt work in the grow room you could at least place them around the house to help eliminate the SKUNKY smell we all love. 

i think its worth a shot to try one out, too bad i am broke. one of you rich guys order a couple of these and give us a report! :rofl:


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

The O&#8226;ZONELite&#8482; Full-Spectrum is designed to combat S.A.D, and has the added benefit of helping to eliminate airborne bacteria, mold, viruses, fungi, smoke and household odors through the use of the same TiO2 (titanium dioxide) technology that is employed in the successful O&#8226;ZONELite&#8482;.

O&#8226;ZONELite&#8482; Full-Spectrum has accomplished this by creating a light source that, at further distances than your standard light box, will produce the critical LUX value of 10,000. With a light output equivalent to that of a standard 100-watt light bulb, the 23-watt O&#8226;ZONELite&#8482; Full-Spectrum has a LUX value of 10,000 at a distance of 16 inches making it perfect for use in table lamps, desk lamps and floor reading lamps. The 42-watt O&#8226;ZONELite&#8482; Full-Spectrum at the traditionally recommended one-foot [approx.] viewing distance produces about 27,000 LUX, which is far too intense and not recommended, but perfect for use in ceiling fixtures or with our convenient plug-in wall adapters.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 10, 2007)

wow thats real cool a always like to see new things


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

i got some more info but i have to go get my son from school, in about a hour look for some more info. 

did i ever mention i am really bored and do ALOT of internet research, i think we might have stumbled apon some seriously good plant lighting. 

and i just read that 1 lux is equal to 1 lumens per sq meter. so i think these might have better light penetration then a regular CFL, if thats the case we might be talking about a great Mh and Hps alternative. 

more to come stay tuned!


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 10, 2007)

yea i was about to ask what the lumen output is on one of those bad boys...ive been thinking than i will need supplemental lights on the wall of my grow room so the plants can get light all around as opposed to just the top


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

the lumens ratings are about the same as a regular CFL bulb. 

but remember lumens is a measurement of light for the humen eye, not plants 

i am doing some in depth reasearch on this subject, i have learned some very interesting things and i am putting together a topic on the whole subject very shortly. i think it will help answer a lot of questions concerning lights. 

plants see whats called PAR (Photosynthetic Active Radiation.) and is totally different then lumens (what we see). plants peak light is in the 400 & 700 nano wavelength (blue and red) as where our peak light is in the 550nw (yellow). so what we see and what they see are totally different, if its not within the 400 and 700 NW its basically just wasted light.  

just remember for a CFL to be affective it has to be very close to the plant, even HID charge lights like MH and HPS loose there PAR values the farther they are away from the plants. 2' to 3' away from your plants and you can loose almost 50% of the PAR value to the plant, that means the higher wattage light you use the further away they need to be, this is all reality is making you loose more light value to the plant.

also i have found some studies that say that using a MH only for veg, and a HPS only for flower might NOT give you the best results as far as yeild.  a MH is more used to manipulate the plant into being short and bushy, which is of great intrest to most indoor growers that why its so commonly used. but if bigger yeild is your goal, using only MH for veg might not be the best solution. 

like i say, i am still reading and learning about it all, in the end i would like to have a topic that shows light values of Mh and HPS in PAR (plant value) but its gonna take a while to research and make sure i am giving accurate info to everyone.


----------



## night501 (Jan 11, 2007)

:afroweed: man i think im going to have to get me some of those. 
do they come bigger than 40w?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 11, 2007)

not that i have found so far.


----------



## cdblop (Jan 11, 2007)

i think i may grab up 5-6 of those


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 11, 2007)

well who ever buys them i want a full update on how they work!


----------



## T-Bone (Jan 11, 2007)

so, with these do you go by the light out put for watts, or the equvilent light out-put?  didn't know if this made a difference in watts per sq/f. just curious
~T-Bone


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 11, 2007)

when you buy any bulb your gonna want the highest lumens output you can get, lumens is a unit of measurement on light that we see. but its the only calculation you have on how much light it puts out.


----------



## pussum (Jan 12, 2007)

One last thing though, if it has a property that slows down the ripening won't that affect the buds getting ripe?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 12, 2007)

well i think for our "specific" needs thats where its gonna have to be tested


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 18, 2007)

pussum said:
			
		

> One last thing though, if it has a property that slows down the ripening won't that affect the buds getting ripe?


 
Good question, I would like to know also.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 6, 2007)

So these bulbs get rid of smell and also create o2 for the plants to use?


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 7, 2007)

according to thier web sites yes they do.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 8, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> when you buy any bulb your gonna want the highest lumens output you can get, lumens is a unit of measurement on light that we see. but its the only calculation you have on how much light it puts out.


 
Hmmm...I'm not sure I understand this.  Phillips makes 2 bulbs, both 20 Watts, 24" T12 tubes.

Soft White Bulb 3000K Temp 1,300 lumens
Plant & Aquarium 2700K Temp 850 lumens

Here's what I don't get.  The bulbs are putting out the same amount of light energy (both 20 watt T12 bulbs, identical in size).  How can one put out so much more light (lumens) then the other?


----------



## cyberquest (Mar 9, 2007)

i think the plant and aquarim bulb has a coating on the inside and reduces its lumens output.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 10, 2007)

Picked one up at Brew and Grow!   

It's alright.  It helps with tobacco a little and that's a pain in the *** smell.  

I only got the one to test but I am impressed.   Going to change a couple of my CFL's at home in the main rooms to this since everyone smokes.


----------



## Dada (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you tried the bulb in your grow area/cab yet, Dizoelio? If so, does it help reduce that lovely skunky smell we all love so much? (I do love the smell, but want to reduce it for obvious reasons.) If you haven't, would you please let us know how it does when you have a chance to test it?


----------

